# Pops got a new toy!



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My dad retired Friday, new toy today.
He's owned 2 Polaris atvs, and broke tradition today traded his 08 800.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like he's going to have a blast on that...what part of ky are you from?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

mmelton005 said:


> looks like he's going to have a blast on that...what part of ky are you from?


Thanks y'all! Yeah! He'll have a blast! We mainly just put around at our farm, I'm glad he got a new one though. Nice retirement present!

West Ky, live in Ballard Co.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice....definitely an upgrade


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, we had an 08 outty too. These 12 1000's are the berries for sure.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice is that a 800 or 1000 cant seem to think a older gentleman would have a 1000 lol....but if he does thats one cool dude lol....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Is this opening normal? Seems odd to me. It's on top of the front bumper. Seems like there should be a plug or cap?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> nice is that a 800 or 1000 cant seem to think a older gentleman would have a 1000 lol....but if he does thats one cool dude lol....


Ha! Yeah, its the 1000. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah there should be a cap I would think if not I would be finding on at a parts store and do it myself


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah there should be a cap I would think if not I would be finding on at a parts store and do it myself


Thought so, I'll run by the dealer, if no cap... Well put one on there, seems odd. There it is open wide, w no drain... I figure someone maybe missed it putting the unit together?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here he is loading it up!!


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Going through mid life crisis. One thing for sure it's a lot better than a corvette lol. My dad rides a rhino says he is to old for a 4wheeler


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome! good choice


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice congrats!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

He saw this post,as he's a member, then reminded me, it's a 2013, not a 2012...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

650Brute said:


> He saw this post,as he's a member, then reminded me, it's a 2013, not a 2012...


You better listen to the old man!!! :bigok:


----------

